# Old Pedal ID needed



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a pic of it:









It's a Distortion or Fuzz. Anyone recognize it?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Got ANY info on it at all...???...Is it yours...???...Any stickers or numbers on the unit anywhere...???...Does it take 9 volt batteries...or an adapter only...???...Got any clearer pics...???...

The recessed protected knobs are similar to the Fender Blender...Carlsbro sustain pedal and this oddball Astrotone pedal...





























This guy would probably know...http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Got it. It's a Systech Harmonic Energizer. Was asking for someone else. thanks for the interest anyway.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As soon as I saw the picture, I knew it was a Systech. Just didn't know which one. Scrolled down, and there was my answer.

Here's a presumed schematic of the pedal: http://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/KarateShop/docs/KarateShop.pdf


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

There are sound bites here for those interested...

Legendary Gear Resurrected! (Systech Harmonic Energizer) « Sonic Gore


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An excellent place to browse pictures of older pedals for identification purposes is the effectsdatabase: DiscoFreq's Effects Database

"Discofreq", who maintains it, is based in Belgium, and does an amazing job at fleshing out both new and old stuff that the vast majority of us have never ever heard of. Just a fabulous site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

I dig the sound of that. Almost has a square wave/cross-over distortion sound to it. Mark have you ever built that circuit? I might need to dust of the iron...sounds like it'd kick butt on a bass.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tell you what? I'll try and etch a couple of boards for us over the coming week, and we can both build one!

Systech had some interesting pedals and rack units in their day.

I built a little one-off 2 years ago that I christened the "Boost-n-Scoop" that stuck an Anderton Mid-Frequency Booster just ahead of a Distortion+ section, that was followed by a variable midscoop. Got some very cool sounds with it. I joked that it was an "instant Slash" pedal, in much the same way that a Dallas Rangemaster is an "instant Beano" pedal. Selective pre-boost (which Zappa would often do with his on-board quasi-parametric filter, even when he wasn't using a Systech) is a wonderful way to elicit different behaviour from a clipper of any kind.

(NOTE: Anybody out there own a copy of _Analog Man's Guide to Vintage Effects_? I'm told I'm mentioned in there but I've never seen it, so I have no idea what it says.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Tell you what? I'll try and etch a couple of boards for us over the coming week, and we can both build one!


You are too kind sir. Thanks!



> I built a little one-off 2 years ago that I christened the "Boost-n-Scoop" that stuck an Anderton Mid-Frequency Booster just ahead of a Distortion+ section, that was followed by a variable midscoop. Got some very cool sounds with it. I joked that it was an "instant Slash" pedal, in much the same way that a Dallas Rangemaster is an "instant Beano" pedal. Selective pre-boost (which Zappa would often do with his on-board quasi-parametric filter, even when he wasn't using a Systech) is a wonderful way to elicit different behaviour from a clipper of any kind.


The Boost-n-Scoop was a cool little pedal.



> (NOTE: Anybody out there own a copy of _Analog Man's Guide to Vintage Effects_? I'm told I'm mentioned in there but I've never seen it, so I have no idea what it says.)


I don't, but that looks like a good read.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Your board is now etched, drilled, and ready, sir.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Your board is now etched, drilled, and ready, sir.


Holy cow you work fast! Lets take it to email to figure out a good time to get together.


----------

